# (II) Precipitação máxima em Fevereiro de 2010



## AnDré (31 Jan 2010 às 01:20)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada no mês de Fevereiro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal?

----------------------

Outra sondagem a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Fevereiro de 2010


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Jan 2010 às 01:25)

Votei no intervalo _160,1mm a 200mm_.
Acredito que teremos a sequência de um Fevereiro bastante chuvoso.


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2010 às 01:36)

A minha votação vai para *320,1mm a 360mm*!

E vai ser a estação meteorológica do Areeiro que vai chegar a esse valor!


----------



## David sf (31 Jan 2010 às 08:05)

280,1 a 320 mm, numa das ilhas.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2010 às 11:18)

David sf disse:


> 280,1 a 320 mm, numa das ilhas.



Votei o mesmo.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jan 2010 às 11:30)

360mm a 400mm. Tenho confiança num Fevereiro chuvosos...


----------



## iceworld (31 Jan 2010 às 11:34)

360.1mm a 400mm


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2010 às 03:12)

320/360mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Fev 2010 às 09:23)

Votei 280.1mm 320mm, tenho esperança que seja chuvoso e trovejoso.


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2010 às 10:10)

320,1 a 360mm. Provavelmente nos Açores.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2010 às 11:22)

280,1mm a 320mm


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2010 às 11:24)

Talvez: *280,1mm a 320mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2010 às 12:18)

360,1 mm a 400 mm


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2010 às 12:36)

200,1 a 240mm!
É a minha aposta!


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 12:37)

votei em 400-440mm, possivelmente no extremo NW do continente, ou nas ilhas


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2010 às 12:38)

Votei entre *320,1mm* e *360mm*.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 12:59)

*= > 600,1 mm*

O Arreeiro vai lançado. Será que chaga lá?


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2010 às 13:14)

Eu acho que este jogo tem mais piada e é mais justo se as votações fecharem no dia 1, à meia noite, em cada mês. Então nos valores de precipitação acumulada, quem vota no dia 5 está em grande vantagem. É como apostar no resultado de um jogo de futebol aos 15 minutos, em que já houve golos, logo já ninguém aposta no 0-0. Neste caso, em que há estações amadoras na Madeira que já passaram dos 200 mm, há intervalos que já foram ultrapassados quando a votação está aberta. É apenas uma sugestão para os meses vindouros, mas acho que todos estarão de acordo. Claro que todos podem esperar pelo último dia para darem o seu palpite, mas tem mais piada fazer a previsão quando o mês ainda não começou.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2010 às 13:19)

320 a 360mm...


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 13:38)

David sf disse:


> Eu acho que este jogo tem mais piada e é mais justo se as votações fecharem no dia 1, à meia noite, em cada mês. Então nos valores de precipitação acumulada, quem vota no dia 5 está em grande vantagem. É como apostar no resultado de um jogo de futebol aos 15 minutos, em que já houve golos, logo já ninguém aposta no 0-0. Neste caso, em que há estações amadoras na Madeira que já passaram dos 200 mm, há intervalos que já foram ultrapassados quando a votação está aberta. É apenas uma sugestão para os meses vindouros, mas acho que todos estarão de acordo. Claro que todos podem esperar pelo último dia para darem o seu palpite, mas tem mais piada fazer a previsão quando o mês ainda não começou.



Certo!
Vamos tentar que no futuro seja assim.

No entanto, este é um jogo também para os mais atentos.
Já aconteceu (várias vezes), por exemplo, a temperatura máxima dar-se no 1º ou 2º dia do mês, e no final da votação (dia 4 ou 5), haver votos inferiores à temperatura já registada. E o mesmo já aconteceu com as mínimas.

No que diz respeito à precipitação, também pode ser uma rasteira.
O facto de ter caído bastante precipitação no 1º ou 2º dia do mês, pode levar a que muitos optem por um intervalo de precipitação elevado, que depois pode acabar por não se vir a verificar, porque não chove mais o resto do mês.

É claro que como disseste, seria mais justo a votação encerrar no primeiro dia do mês, porque partiriam todos do mesmo pé de igualdade, dependendo apenas do factor sorte.
Por outro lado, o cariz atenção, na meteorologia, também é importante.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2010 às 13:53)

280,1mm a 320mm  Madeira.

160,1mm a 200mm  continente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2010 às 16:00)

AnDré disse:


> *= > 600,1 mm*
> 
> O Arreeiro vai lançado. Será que chaga lá?



Chega chega que eu votei também nesse intervalo.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Fev 2010 às 20:09)

560,1mm a 600mm


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2010 às 21:46)

David sf disse:


> Eu acho que este jogo tem mais piada e é mais justo se as votações fecharem no dia 1, à meia noite, em cada mês. Então nos valores de precipitação acumulada, quem vota no dia 5 está em grande vantagem. É como apostar no resultado de um jogo de futebol aos 15 minutos, em que já houve golos, logo já ninguém aposta no 0-0. Neste caso, em que há estações amadoras na Madeira que já passaram dos 200 mm, há intervalos que já foram ultrapassados quando a votação está aberta. É apenas uma sugestão para os meses vindouros, mas acho que todos estarão de acordo. Claro que todos podem esperar pelo último dia para darem o seu palpite, mas tem mais piada fazer a previsão quando o mês ainda não começou.




Também concordo

Eu já votei e já estou quase fora se soubesse que hoje ía chover imenso na Madeira não escolhia o intervalo que escolhi....


----------



## N_Fig (6 Mar 2010 às 17:09)

Tenho 99,9% de certeza que o Areeiro ultrapassou os 600mm, portanto podemos considerar que quem votou aí acertou nesta sondagem.


----------



## David sf (6 Mar 2010 às 17:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Tenho 99,9% de certeza que o Areeiro ultrapassou os 600mm, portanto podemos considerar que quem votou aí acertou nesta sondagem.



Segundo a imprensa escrita, 1380 mm no Pico do Areeiro.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Mar 2010 às 17:11)

David sf disse:


> Segundo a imprensa escrita, 1380 mm no Pico do Areeiro.



Onde exactamente?


----------



## David sf (6 Mar 2010 às 19:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Onde exactamente?



Tópico de climatologia, subtópico de monitorização do clima de Portugal.


----------



## meteo (6 Mar 2010 às 20:24)

1380? Grande sorte quem votou no intervalo superior aos 600 mm. Ganhou por pouco.E eu perdi por pouquissima diferença


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2010 às 01:39)

A precipitação que caiu no Areeiro foi arrebatadora. 
Segundo o relatório do IM foram *1379,1mm*.
Aliás, em toda a ilha da Madeira...



> No Funchal o valor de precipitação total do mês de Fevereiro foi pelo menos 7 vezes superior ao normal de 71-00 (65.4 mm) e equivale a cerca de 80% do valor normal anual (600.8 mm). É de destacar o valor total da quantidade de precipitação no Funchal/Observatório (458,7 mm), que foi superior em 80.7 mm em relação à normal de 71-00 do Areeiro (378.0 mm). O valor de 458,7 mm no Funchal / Observatório corresponde ao maior valor mensal de Fevereiro desde 1949. Os valor mais próximos foram registados em 1965 (234.3 mm), 1956 (334.1 mm) e 1969 (438.1 mm).










Nos Açores, Fevereiro também trouxe muita água.



> Em todos os grupos os valores da quantidade de precipitação foram bastante superiores aos valores normais (1971-2000), cerca de 2 vezes em relação ao valor médio nas Flores, Horta, Ponta Delgada e Santa Maria. O valor de precipitação mensal registado nas Flores (369.4mm) corresponde ao 2º mais alto desde 1970 (o mais alto foi em 1978, com 425.2mm).



No continente, a maior precipitação registada durante o mês de Fevereiro, deu-se em Lamas de Mouro com 531mm.

Destaque ainda para os 282.3mm registado em Lisboa (Geofísico). Três vezes mais que a média 1971-2000 (97.7mm).

------------------------

Assim, os vencedores desta sondagem foram:
*algarvio1980, AnDré, Rog, Vince*


----------

